# Hangover type headache??



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

I've had a terrible headache and I'm not prone to them at all! It started last night and took me ages to get to sleep and was there first thing when I woke this morning and hasn't gone anyway. It's a fuzzy hangover type headache? Has anyone else had this on their 2ww? Due to test saturday


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,
I also have headache yesterday and today. Haven't heard of it before but kind of putting it down to stress??
I get blood test tomorow but I'm not too hopeful.  Let's hope headaches are a good sign!
Good luck xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Isabel

Thanks for the reply! I'm feeling better today, just got a fuzzy head but not the ache. Today's 2ww joy is - I'm a blubbering wreck  crying at everything & anything 

Here's a good luck dance for your blood test tomorrow!! All the best hun   

xxx

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Perhaps you are dehydrating?

I'm not a doc - but that sounds like it to me.

Drink plenty of water and see if it clears.


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Tony.  That sounds logical to me and I am feeling bit less achey now that I've had a bit of water.
MJP - Hope you feel less weepy.   I was the same on Monday and Tuesday. Take That's single had me in bits.   
I find out result within the hour.

Good luck to you.xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Isabel I bet you are shaking with nerves?! 

Sending you lots of        

      

xxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww bless i hope your head feels better soon and  with your blood test tomorrow
Thinking of you my fingers are crossed for you both   
Also  to you MJP i hope you both get that well deserve OMG  
                                                                                                                              
 Have i gone over the top with your poistive vibes oh well not to worry
Take care ladies keep us posted nicky


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi MJP and Petdowe,
Thanks for your positive energy (thought it was quite subtle myself!)  it obviously worked as I got an amazing BFP!!!!   

After all those symptoms and signs that AF was on her way I could hardly believe it!   Thinking headaches might be a good sign.  Let me know how you get on. Sending you lots of positive energy


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Isabel that's fantastic!!!        

I was so worried when you didn't come back on yesterday so pleased for you hun - 3rd time lucky for you!!

I'm not feeling positive at all but who knows let's hope the headache was a good sign


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

MJP,
I'm crossing everything for you! xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Aww bles wow hun OMG  i am soo pleased for you both  i bet your both way up there on that
 plus i bet your totally over the moon  brillant news chick.
                                   
                                
                     
    
   
love nicky xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

isablex - congrats on your amazing 
mjp - sounds like a bit of water would be good but also that its a good sign- good luck
good luck to everyone else
love
susie


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Isabelx- congratulations, its so great to hear when someone gets  . It certainly gives me hope! I thought I'd pop here though as I woke with a headache. AF is due anytime so cause I'm also getting some cramps I just know is   about to visit but all these symptoms that people get and then get BFP encourages me not to get   as soon as they arrie.

Bibi x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Isabelx ~ CONGRAULATIONS!!!! here's to another lovely uneventful 8 months!!!!     I have an unexplained headache today! hope it is a good sign!
Rx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Ruthishmo,

Really hpe its a good sign for you and its your turn to get a BFP too! When are you testing?

My headache has settled now but Ifeel really low   so know AF is going to show up soon  .

Bibi x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Bibi ~ feeling emoutional is a sign of pg too! unfortunatly signs of AF are simular to pg!   
I was going to test Sunday but have decided to wait to see if AF shows up and if not then I shall test Monday am!

Sening you loads of positives!


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hiya,

I'm afraid AF showed up today  . Oh well another challanging month begins.

I really hope your AF doesnt turn up and you get a  . 

Bibi x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Bibi sending you massive     is there no chance this is just spotting? if it's not to heavy things could still be ok?     Take time to recover and I'm always on here if you ever want to talk x
R x


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm really sure its over but its ok, were strong arent we! I'm really keeping everything crossed for you Ruthieshmoo  .

Bibi x


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello all,
Thanks for all your lovely messages. I think I'm still going to be worried till the 3 week scan but fingers crossed.

Bibi, are you sure its not just spotting?  Sending you lots of good wishes and hugs.      We certainly are a strong lot. We have to be don't we?

Good luck to everyone waiting. I've got my fingers crossed and am thinking of you all waiting for your results.xxxx           

MJP - How are things?  Dying to know how it's gone. XX


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Isabel

Sadly it was another BFN for us but we're starting a fresh cycle after Christmas!  

Hope you're taking it easy pregnant lady?! Really pleased for you, let me know how your scan goes!  

All the best xxx


----------



## Bendy72 (Nov 19, 2007)

MJP,
I am so sorry.  Thinking about you and sending you lots of hugs             

The New Year is a good time to start afresh.  Take care of yourself over the next little while.  I know how difficult it will be. xxxxxx
       
I'll be in touch.


----------

